# The Republicans should be blamed for Voter Fraud



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoa! Wait a minute Slippy, you done gone crazy or what???


Or What!...Allow me to explain. The States control their election process. There are 22 States where Republicans control the state legislature. These states voted for and approved Mail In Ballots. Of course the democrat controlled states did the same obviously as was their party's agenda.

The states that may determine the election are obviously deep in Voter Fraud...Arizona, Georgia, North Carolina and Pennsylvania. Each of these states has a Republican controlled State Legislature. AZ and GA have Republican Governors and NC and PA have Demicrat Governors.

But my point is, these states, run by Republicans (once again) bowed down to their Demoncrat Overlords and caved in to mail in ballots thus opening up the devils gate of voter fraud.

Next up...When the Ballot Box doesn't work, when is it time for the Ammo Box to take over?...

PS If I'm wrong, please correct me...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sounds about right to me!


----------



## rooster85 (Dec 19, 2016)

Nailed it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

There is a large amount, I would estimate at 30% or so of Republicans who did not like Trump either. They all want him gone so as not to lose their spot in the swamp and the benefits it provides. They had rather have Biden and his cohorts in charge so they then can whine as the minority party. That way they can say, " I told you so", and offer no leadership as Rome burns. The Democrats don't care and will burn Rome to get to where they want to. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I do agree with your principal but it still comes down to the individual brainwashed voter. For example, our teachers are doing a great job of making this great country fail teaching our kids their agenda. 

We need to get down to the root of the problem and stop passing the blame. It's your and my fault by not standing up a long time ago to nip this plague in the rear end. WE allowed this to happen.

I seriously doubt that there will ever be another Rebublican president. The libtards now know exactly how to steal the election. How will we overcome this?? 

What's your plan to survive the future?? Hoping things will be OK won't get you by this time. When they come after everything you know and own. Don't forget they don't give a crap about YOU, your expendable.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Time is now. In masses. Raw power is the only thing that frightens those that would enslave the masses with no choice. If it is not corrected now, it will be harder later. JMHO


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I told my Boss yesterday... I am a states right guy, so whatever the state allows is OK - as long as it is the state legislature and not some judge, political appointee, of department head


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I agree with Slippy, when the republicans held both houses and POTUS they sat on their hands.....did nuffin!!

The old saying "strike while the irons hot"


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah Slippy.. unfortunately you are right in your assessment.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

What if I told you...........................................


The Left wing and the Right wing both belong to the same bird.......................................................


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What if I told you...........................................
> 
> The Left wing and the Right wing both belong to the same bird.......................................................


This bears repeating!

I feel that if you don't own land, you should not vote. If you don't work and are on the dole (career welfare recipient, not short term unemployment) you should not vote. One vote per family. 6 years as an American citizen before you can vote. Felons that are incarcerated at any time during the year of an election should not vote. Photo ID should be required everywhere to vote. Veteran's votes should count by a factor of 2. They fought to preserve our freedoms. Thank you! Law enforcement factored by 2 as well. They are the ones that have to clean up this lawless BS!

In general, if you don't have some skin in the game, if you do not in some way shape or form contribute to our society, you should not vote.

Dammit, why can't libtards move to one of the other 196 countries in our world instead of screwing up a great thing?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

After observing this past election I think we can safely say the ballet box no longer works.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

We need to have someone actually expose who controls all this. Not the speculated people, Soros for example ( he is a money guy), but actual order givers.. Who are they..


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

What needs to be done is legal challenges and prosecuting the voter fraud *NOW!* Bill Barr should be rounding up, those who were caught on film already and hold their feet to the fire. Then get the snakes who staged this crooked election.

Barr so far has been useless as tits on a bull, no improvement over Sessions.

If these criminals are not prosecuted NOW, the rule of law will never again apply to elections in the USA. And the next election will twice as bad as this one.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What if I told you...........................................
> 
> The Left wing and the Right wing both belong to the same bird.......................................................


RPD, it's a blue parrot with TWO left wings, aka "the left winged parrot".


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> What needs to be done is legal challenges and prosecuting the voter fraud *NOW!* Bill Barr should be rounding up, those who were caught on film already and hold their feet to the fire. Then get the snakes who staged this crooked election.
> 
> Barr so far has been useless as tits on a bull, no improvement over Sessions.
> 
> If these criminals are not prosecuted NOW, the rule of law will never again apply to elections in the USA. And the next election will twice as bad as this one.


If it is that bad, then why aren't YOU doing something about it?

None of us like corrupt elections, but we have allowed them to happen and even rewarded the politicians (Democrats AND Republicans) elected by these means. That is the whole point of @Slippy's post.

The country will eventually be torn apart because of this crap. But the $64,000 question is: Has Trump been a good enough president that you are willing to go through that now, for him?

My answer is emphatically NO! Not for this carnival barker. When we eventually get a real constitutionalist in, yes. But not for this one.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> If it is that bad, then why aren't YOU doing something about it?
> 
> None of us like corrupt elections, but we have allowed them to happen and even rewarded the politicians (Democrats AND Republicans) elected by these means. That is the whole point of @Slippy's post.
> 
> ...


It will be too late then Inor. What we will be left with is which thugs can pull off the most corrupted election.

What have I done? Not much besides vote every election for who I thought were the best candidates available since I was 18.

With the choices left after the primaries the last 8 years it has been the candidate that smells a little, rather than the one that has a rotten stench.

I could not bring myself to vote for McCain ( I liked Palin) or Romney/Ryno and voted 3rd party. I held my nose and voted for Bush II rather than Sore/Loserman, and again to flush the "John's".


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Inor said:


> If it is that bad, then why aren't YOU doing something about it?
> 
> None of us like corrupt elections, but we have allowed them to happen and even rewarded the politicians (Democrats AND Republicans) elected by these means. That is the whole point of @Slippy's post.
> 
> ...


This is the problem. You are the problem. It is always, well, if I like the person, THEN I will do something. I will do something NEXT time. There will be NO next time. Bettcha.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What if I told you...........................................
> 
> The Left wing and the Right wing both belong to the same bird.......................................................


I'd be shocked I tell ya.. just shocked...

NOT..


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

There is a protect the vote and trump car rally today. My wife and I are attending. Word was spread via fakebook and next door.

Although my county, south of houston, is solid red, we feel the need to express our displeasure at the voting fraud and show support for Trump.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> But the $64,000 question is: Has Trump been a good enough president that you are willing to go through that now, for him?
> 
> My answer is emphatically NO! Not for this carnival barker. When we eventually get a real constitutionalist in, yes. But not for this one.


Absolutely correct.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> If it is that bad, then why aren't YOU doing something about it?
> 
> None of us like corrupt elections, but we have allowed them to happen and even rewarded the politicians (Democrats AND Republicans) elected by these means. That is the whole point of @Slippy's post.
> 
> ...


Enjoy the last two months of the America you grew up in Inor, while you sit on your hands and pout.

If Biden/Dems gets away with this fraud there is no hope for the future, at least peacefully.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

> My answer is emphatically NO! Not for this carnival barker. When we eventually get a real constitutionalist in, yes. But not for this one.


QFT!

We all voted, He lost, time for him to go. Who is next and better?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

jeffh said:


> QFT!
> 
> We all voted, He lost, time for him to go. Who is next and better?


I will not concede.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Damn at the people who felt Trump didn’t speak polite enough and wasn’t a learned constitutionalist!

Want another RINO Establishment puke who is a skilled orator? Politely working against the constitution and selling our nation to the world while tickling your deaf ears?

You are all waiting for a constitutionalist who is also obscenely rich and doesn’t have to take money from special people interest groups or corporations? Good luck with that. It’s not going to happen. You’re damned lucky to have had four years of DJT and are too pious to realize it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jeffh said:


> QFT!
> 
> We all voted, He lost, time for him to go. Who is next and better?


Did we all vote? Really? And all legal votes were counted? No votes were flipped? No dead people voted? Monitors were kept from watching what must have been honest tallying?

Naw; it's not time for him to go. Turn off CNN and dig into for yourself. Matter of fact, plenty has been posted at this site in the last few days.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> It will be too late then Inor. What we will be left with is which thugs can pull off the most corrupted election.
> 
> What have I done? Not much besides vote every election for who I thought were the best candidates available since I was 18.
> 
> ...


Great. You took 10 minutes out of your very busy life every 2 years to go cast your vote. Swell.

While you were sitting around with your thumb up your ass the other 729 days between 2 year election cycles, I was actually involved and working my ass off in the Republican party trying to drag them kicking and screaming back to constitutional conservatism. And most of it was not the "fun shit"like Tea Party rallies (although there was some of that). Most of it was working phone banks, helping with fund raisers, working as an election judge and fighting it out in very small caucuses nominating such glamorous positions as small city mayors and Reps to the state House.

So do not tell me how much you have done for our civic institutions because from my perspective, you have not done jack shit to help the situation. Also, cut it with the tough talk rebellion bullshit. Lazy assholes like you that are always waiting for somebody else to step and do the heavy lifting are why our country is in the mess it is in now. But now you expect me to stand side-by-side with you in your childish talk of rebellion or whatever the hell you are calling it?

Sorry Jack. I fought like hell 5 years ago to keep idiots like you from nominating a guy who's only qualification for the presidency was being able to give the finger to both parties. When you all insisted on going down that path, I voted for your guy twice but have not lifted a finger to help the GOP since 2016. In other words, I have done the exact same thing you have been doing your whole life.

I'm sure you felt pretty good in 2016 when you flipped off the whole establishment in both parties, but how does it feel now? Can't figure out why the GOP is letting your boy sway in the breeze? Maybe it is because the GOP told you this was going to happen 5 years ago but you KNEW better...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> Great. You took 10 minutes out of your very busy life every 2 years to go cast your vote. Swell.
> 
> While you were sitting around with your thumb up your ass the other 729 days between 2 year election cycles, I was actually involved and working my ass off in the Republican party trying to drag them kicking and screaming back to constitutional conservatism. And most of it was not the "fun shit"like Tea Party rallies (although there was some of that). Most of it was working phone banks, helping with fund raisers, working as an election judge and fighting it out in very small caucuses nominating such glamorous positions as small city mayors and Reps to the state House.
> 
> ...


My words will be wasted replying to this, but perhaps others will benefit...

When we look at the numbers for Trump, he pulled more latinos, blacks, asians, and native americans to the republican side of the ballot than any republican in 40 years.
If you're waiting for the GOP to put up the perfect candidate, you can just go down the drain with them.
This is a fight to save our republic. You don't win that by handing it over to socialists while you wait for a savior.
There wasn't a soul on that debate stage next to Trump in 2016 that could have defeated the witch. NOT ONE! And you know it. Cutting off your nose to spite your face is asinine. Take the win and move on. I can't stand all of these "told ya so" folks magically coming out of the woodwork.
If not for Donald J. Trump, HILLARY $%*@& CLINTON would the the president of the United States, our republic would be in the shitter... and you'd be happy about it for inexplicable reasons.

You said it yourself, you did nothing to get him re-elected, and now you gloat about the outcome while blaming everyone else.
Save your sanctimony.

As to the OP's point, we don't yet know how many of these illegal votes were due to the mail-in system, and how many were due to the DOMINION software affected by "SCORECARD".
The mail-in scheme certainly did set the table for fraud, however.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Great. You took 10 minutes out of your very busy life every 2 years to go cast your vote. Swell.
> 
> While you were sitting around with your thumb up your ass the other 729 days between 2 year election cycles, I was actually involved and working my ass off in the Republican party trying to drag them kicking and screaming back to constitutional conservatism. And most of it was not the "fun shit"like Tea Party rallies (although there was some of that). Most of it was working phone banks, helping with fund raisers, working as an election judge and fighting it out in very small caucuses nominating such glamorous positions as small city mayors and Reps to the state House.
> 
> ...


Thanks to the USPS, Hammer Scorecard, the vote- counters in corrupt cities/states, the media and the Deep State, "our boy" will probably have the election stolen from him. 
The GOP is letting him swing in the breeze because our boy is against the Establishment; against selling out, We, The People, to the Globalists. That tells us who are the enemies. We all knew the Dems are enemies. Maybe this will convince people that their Republican Senators and Reps for whom they have been voting are not serving them but themselves.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Let’s remember this before we continue arguing. We all want a constitutional republic.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> Great. You took 10 minutes out of your very busy life every 2 years to go cast your vote. Swell.
> 
> While you were sitting around with your thumb up your ass the other 729 days between 2 year election cycles, I was actually involved and working my ass off in the Republican party trying to drag them kicking and screaming back to constitutional conservatism. And most of it was not the "fun shit"like Tea Party rallies (although there was some of that). Most of it was working phone banks, helping with fund raisers, working as an election judge and fighting it out in very small caucuses nominating such glamorous positions as small city mayors and Reps to the state House.
> 
> ...


If I replied to these vile insults, from a RINO, with my true thoughts I'd get banned.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> My words will be wasted replying to this, but perhaps others will benefit...
> 
> When we look at the numbers for Trump, he pulled more latinos, blacks, asians, and native americans to the republican side of the ballot than any republican in 40 years.
> If you're waiting for the GOP to put up the perfect candidate, you can just go down the drain with them.
> ...


100% spot on and accurate. And let me edit and say.. well said.

Basically people voted with their emotions and not the facts. You may not like someone but you cannot deny results.

And yes.. Turing it over to a communist.. not even a socialist waiting for a constitutionalist that will never appear is short sighted.

If people think after Biden and then Harris we will somehow back on track then I want what they are smoking. Gotta be some good shit man...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

And my others thought....

I laughed at the democrat/liberal/progressive eating their own..

Stage left.. the republican and those on this forum are now munching down..

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, all said and done we got a 4 year reprieve from all out socialism, was hoping for 4 more but it was not to be. We can argue Trumps virtues, or lack there of, and why he didn't get re-elected all you want, but the reality is we were never going to hold off socialism forever. They have been working this agenda for decades right under our noses and now it's coming to fruition. Don't expect them to walk the dog slowly here, they will push the agenda hard, particularly if they get the Senate.

We have the SC, for now, and we have the Senate, for now, but you can bet your sweet ass they will work hard to eliminate those two advantages ASAP. I don't see another republican getting the White House from here on out, let alone a conservative or constitutionalist. At least in my lifetime anyways. Welcome to a single party system. Welcome to socialism.

So here we are. Do we go along to get along waiting on them to cross that imaginary undefined line? Do we continue to try and change or improve a system that is clearly flawed and rigged? Do we wait for the inevitable collapse that socialism is sure to bring or is it so bad now, in this minute, that hard decisions be made and action be taken?

Me? I am comforted in knowing where my line is. I wait, I watch, I continue to prepare, as I believe the storm we have all feared, has arrived.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Let's remember this before we continue arguing. We all want a constitutional republic.


The "Constitutional Republic" was dying before the ink on the Constitution even dried.
The downfall accellerated rapidly under Lincoln, Teddy Roosevelt pushed us even further away, Woodrow Wilson and his globalism sure didn't help, FDR turned us even closer to socialism and made us into the "world leader", LBJ and Nixon raped our Sacred Document with an undeclared war, Ronald Reagan showed his contempt for the 2nd Amendment, Bush The Elder was globalism on steroids, Bill Clinton committed many crimes, Bush The Younger lied us into another Charlie Foxtrot in Iraq, Obama and his EO's treated the Constitution like toilet paper.
And THEN we have Trump, who singlehandedly set our economy up for total disaster with his out of control spending.
Notice I didn't mention the Peanut Farmer from Georgia. I don't have time to list his "accomplishments."

Denton, I love you like a Brother, but this country is so far gone from its origins that we are simply whistling past the graveyard now.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> If I replied to these vile insults, from a *RINO*, with my true thoughts I'd get banned.


I think you said all that needed saying with those four letters. Adding other four letter words, while accurate and deserved, would not serve any purpose. It is interesting how threads like this one sometimes seperates the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The "Constitutional Republic" was dying before the ink on the Constitution even dried.
> The downfall accellerated rapidly under Lincoln, Teddy Roosevelt pushed us even further away, Woodrow Wilson and his globalism sure didn't help, FDR turned us even closer to socialism and made us into the "world leader", LBJ and Nixon raped our Sacred Document with an undeclared war, Ronald Reagan showed his contempt for the 2nd Amendment, Bush The Elder was globalism on steroids, Bill Clinton committed many crimes, Bush The Younger lied us into another Charlie Foxtrot in Iraq, Obama and his EO's treated the Constitution like toilet paper.
> And THEN we have Trump, who singlehandedly set our economy up for total disaster with his out of control spending.
> Notice I didn't mention the Peanut Farmer from Georgia. I don't have time to list his "accomplishments."
> ...


I am aware of the history you outlined and where we are in history. I agree with you on it. We definitely disagree on the notion that the President set the economy up for destruction. As a matter of fact, he is the one who stopped TPP and reconstructed NAFTA. Nobody else would have done those two things.

Out of control spending can be blamed on Establishment Congress. It is what handed the President handfuls of fecal matter that was slathered onto the gems he had to have.

Your angst is directed at the wrong entity, Brother.

I doubt we'll see another President who puts America first. Don't blame Trump for that. Blame everything I already outlined.

Trump's problem? He actually thought he could take on the Establishment.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

It's amazing how many "conservatives" (er RINOs) just want to accept the fact that our electoral process/constitution has been pissed on so bad, and that the crooks are in control now.

But I guess if you worked to nominate people like McCain and Romney, you are no different from the rest of the swamp creatures. The nation had an opportunity for two years (2017-2019) with the D-rats out of power, yet weasels like John Boner, Paul RyNO and cocaine Mitch obstructed any progress at all.

What needs to be done are: 1) legal challenges ASAP (SCOTUS) to make sure all legal votes were counted, and the illegal ones are thrown out. 2) Those participating in this voter fraud are ALL prosecuted to the full extent of the law.

I don't have much hope Sen Graham will do a damm thing, nor AG Barr, or the DOJ. The only hope is through the courts which I hope the POTUS is working on full steam.

Thank God we have Justice Barret on the SCOTUS. This may be the last hope to stave off the socialists.

Trumps nomination of three conservative justices will be his everlasting legacy.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...shareholder-dominion-ballot-counting-systems/

Who owns the crooked voting machines? Pelousey and Fienstien, with connections to the Clinton Foundation.

"Powell mentioned that they may have stolen votes even from Democrats like Bernie Sanders in order to get the outcomes they wanted"


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> It's amazing how many "conservatives" (er RINOs) just want to accept the fact that our electoral process/constitution has been pissed on so bad, and that the crooks are in control now.
> 
> But I guess if you worked to nominate people like McCain and Romney, you are no different from the rest of the swamp creatures. The nation had an opportunity for two years (2017-2019) with the D-rats out of power, yet weasels like John Boner, Paul RyNO and cocaine Mitch obstructed any progress at all.
> 
> ...


Speaking of unrelated things, where is ******* at?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> Speaking of unrelated things, where is ******* at?


Went to a party in DC?

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/11/watch-black-lives-matter-crashes-biden-celebration-say-democrats-wont-raise-fists-just-racist-police-killing-black-people/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe Sore/Loserman in 2000 would have been a better choice than RINO II?

"George W. Bush Calls to Congratulate Biden; Says Election "Fundamentally Fair" and "Outcome is Clear"

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/11/george-w-bush-calls-congratulate-biden-says-election-fundamentally-fair-outcome-clear/


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> My words will be wasted replying to this, but perhaps others will benefit...
> 
> When we look at the numbers for Trump, he pulled more latinos, blacks, asians, and native americans to the republican side of the ballot than any republican in 40 years.
> If you're waiting for the GOP to put up the perfect candidate, you can just go down the drain with them.
> ...


I go back to my original question: What are you (personally) doing to stop the corruption beyond just feigning "outrage"?

I was pretty clear in both of my posts that I voted in every election, just like you. I assume even voted for the same candidates as most of you. The one thing that you all seem to be upset with me for is not showing the correct level of outrage.

I'm not outraged. I fully expected the democrats to lie, cheat and steal to win at all costs. I am a bit surprised they succeeded, but... The difference between many of you and me is that I am honest enough to admit that I no longer care enough to do a damn thing about it. Most of you are not willing to do anything about it either or you would be doing it rather than arguing with me. But I guess if you list out all your points of outrage you can pat each other on the back even though we all know your outrage is full of shit.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> I go back to my original question: What are you (personally) doing to stop the corruption beyond just feigning "outrage"?
> 
> I was pretty clear in both of my posts that I voted in every election, just like you. I assume even voted for the same candidates as most of you. The one thing that you all seem to be upset with me for is not showing the correct level of outrage.
> 
> I'm not outraged. I fully expected the democrats to lie, cheat and steal to win at all costs. I am a bit surprised they succeeded, but... The difference between many of you and me is that I am honest enough to admit that I no longer care enough to do a damn thing about it. Most of you are not willing to do anything about it either or would be doing it rather than arguing with me. But I guess if you list out all your points of outrage you can pat each other on the back even though we all know your outrage is full of shit.


Right there with you Inor.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> I go back to my original question: What are you (personally) doing to stop the corruption beyond just feigning "outrage"?
> 
> I was pretty clear in both of my posts that I voted in every election, just like you. I assume even voted for the same candidates as most of you. The one thing that you all seem to be upset with me for is not showing the correct level of outrage.
> 
> I'm not outraged. I fully expected the democrats to lie, cheat and steal to win at all costs. I am a bit surprised they succeeded, but... The difference between many of you and me is that I am honest enough to admit that I no longer care enough to do a damn thing about it. Most of you are not willing to do anything about it either or you would be doing it rather than arguing with me. But I guess if you list out all your points of outrage you can pat each other on the back even though we all know your outrage is full of shit.


Carry on Inor.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

said it before and now again.... Trump and everyone saw this (massive cheating) coming months ago if he did not take measures to counter it beforehand, he deserves what he gets. If he did take measures and is just waiting to reveal them..... AMEN....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> I go back to my original question: What are you (personally) doing to stop the corruption beyond just feigning "outrage"?
> 
> I was pretty clear in both of my posts that I voted in every election, just like you. I assume even voted for the same candidates as most of you. The one thing that you all seem to be upset with me for is not showing the correct level of outrage.
> 
> I'm not outraged. I fully expected the democrats to lie, cheat and steal to win at all costs. I am a bit surprised they succeeded, but... The difference between many of you and me is that I am honest enough to admit that I no longer care enough to do a damn thing about it. Most of you are not willing to do anything about it either or you would be doing it rather than arguing with me. But I guess if you list out all your points of outrage you can pat each other on the back even though we all know your outrage is full of shit.


Post Of The Day!!!

Nothing will be done by anyone.
There will be no civil war, no uprising. Any investigation will simply be for show.
The wheels of government will grind slowly on. Biden will be sworn in.
And like you, my friend @Inor, I no longer care. There is nothing I can do about it, so I'm not going to get worked up over things I can not control.

God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I can not change,
Courage to change the things I can,
And wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> I no longer care enough to do a damn thing about it.





rice paddy daddy said:


> I no longer care. There is nothing I can do about it...


Ok, fair enough.
Thank you both for your years of wisdom and service to this country.

Now to the dust bin of history with the both of you.
The rest of us have a country to save.

EDIT: @Inor, it seams the GOP isn't leaving "our boy" out in the breeze after-all: Trump, RNC sue Arizona over rejected votes
Doesn't matter to you though, you no longer care.
Enjoy the bliss of indifference.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Whoa! Wait a minute Slippy, you done gone crazy or what???
> 
> Or What!...Allow me to explain. The States control their election process. There are 22 States where Republicans control the state legislature. These states voted for and approved Mail In Ballots. Of course the democrat controlled states did the same obviously as was their party's agenda.
> 
> ...


Slip you ask me to correct you? We have seen a coup without a shot fired. An openly communicated pre-election commitment to steal our liberties if elected. An election stolen using known and predicted vote manipulation methodologies. Yet, we watched it take place just as it was scripted, as we waited for the swamp to drain.

Sorry Slip, I'm gonna have to call out the career infested politicians running this gig we call American politics... once again.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Ok, fair enough.
> Thank you both for your years of wisdom and service to this country.
> 
> Now to the dust bin of history with the both of you.
> ...


I agree but, how do we save it? Vote? Maybe we can get rid of the local and state Dems? Hammer and Scorecard will make sure that doesn't happen. 
Maybe we riot. Loot Academy of their best work boots?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I agree but, how do we save it? Vote? Maybe we can get rid of the local and state Dems? Hammer and Scorecard will make sure that doesn't happen.
> Maybe we riot. Loot Academy of their best work boots?


For now, you can contribute to the legal defense team: https://secure.winred.com/djt/finance-team-daily-goal?recurring=false&money_bomb=false
Guliani mentioned in an interview that they are adding more lawyers to the team daily to keep up with the cases under investigation.

H&S weren't used in local elections. From what can be seen so far, it was used with rampant disregard to concealing its use in the presidential election. It was only altering tabulations for the presidency, but failed to correct/inject votes for down-ballot offices. That's why we see 100K+ vote discrepancies in swing states where Biden magically pulled ahead, but the down-ballot elections had no votes. It's why we're seeing republicans hold the senate and pick up seats in the house, but oddly enough, Biden having higher numbers.... makes total sense, right?

Aside from contributing (not everyone's method of choice), you should be speaking to your local officials. Start the conversation now to see how they will operate under a Biden administration. Get your local police chief to answer some tough questions. Get your mayor to do the same. Will they enforce unconstitutional orders on their citizenry?
Take it to the governor. Same hard questions. Are they willing to stand up against unconstitutional orders, and prevent federal enforcement against state citizens? "Sanctuary cities" work both ways. It just takes support from the state or local authorities. Some states will have no such luck. Their leadership wants this takeover. Others are still salvageable.
I've spoken with members of my local police department, the local fire marshall, and personally know the mayor. These topics have been broached. The only one I have a direct answer from so far is the fire marshall. He has stated he will NOT enforce firearm confiscation orders. Whether he holds to his word will have to bee seen.
Personal friends in the PD have said degrees of the same thing.
I will be bringing this up with the mayor next. He's newly elected, and still getting his feet wet. But the time will come...
Once I know how my town will go, it's on to the governor for his opinion.

If you want to set things right at the top, you have to build a solid foundation. Start locally. Clean out the rot.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The rest of us have a country to save.


And how, personally, are you going to do that? How are YOU going to change the outcome?

Riot in the streets? Won't affect a thing.
Protest? Won't affect a thing.
Contribute to a legal defense fund? Your donation wouldn't even be noticed among the high roller donations.
File a complaint with your Congressman? Won't affect a thing.
Take up arms? Be shot dead by authorities without affecting a thing.

I did all I personally could. I voted.

"God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change." - In this case, the results of the election.
"Courage to change the things I can." - The ONLY thing I can change is myself. 
"Wisdom to know the difference."


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Whoa! Wait a minute Slippy, you done gone crazy or what???
> 
> Or What!...Allow me to explain. The States control their election process. There are 22 States where Republicans control the state legislature. These states voted for and approved Mail In Ballots. Of course the democrat controlled states did the same obviously as was their party's agenda.
> 
> ...


Bring your empties . . . my reloader is idle tonight . . . we'll get that ammo box filled up

May God bless, 
Dwight


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And how, personally, are you going to do that? How are YOU going to change the outcome?
> 
> Riot in the streets? Won't affect a thing.
> Protest? Won't affect a thing.
> ...


Funny you mention the serenity prayer . . . I had an engraved copy screwed into the center of the lid on my footlocker . . .

Plus carried a smaller engraved copy in my billfold . . . just for when I needed a reminder . . .

It has been true since time began . . . just not enough folks understand that last sentence.

May God bless, 
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Funny you mention the serenity prayer . . . I had an engraved copy screwed into the center of the lid on my footlocker . . .
> 
> Plus carried a smaller engraved copy in my billfold . . . just for when I needed a reminder . . .
> 
> ...


On the other hand, a soldier needs to think like James Tiberius Kirk.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Post Of The Day!!!
> 
> Nothing will be done by anyone.
> There will be no civil war, no uprising. Any investigation will simply be for show.
> ...


What would it take to get you to care? What things would have to happen to make you decide to try? I can't remember from your history of posts (my memory does not work as well as once it did) if you have children, grandchildren, etc? What are you willing to passively let their futures be, if you have them? Is it enough for you to have what you have, until you grow old enough to die, as long as you get to grow old enough to die? I am not criticizing, I am just curious.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And how, personally, are you going to do that? How are YOU going to change the outcome?
> 
> Riot in the streets? Won't affect a thing.
> Protest? Won't affect a thing.
> ...


And then, in the true spirit of an old-hat republican, you give up. You're their perfect opponent. Bless your heart.

What I will do will remain between me and my God until such a time as I choose to make it known, or He does.
I thought you were a military man? You should know better than to broadcast a plan. It's bad enough an opponent might learn of it, but for a compatriot to wish to shoot it down themselves... that's low.
I'll save you the trouble by sparing you the details.
As you said, you don't actually care anyways, right?



Mad Trapper said:


> I don't have much hope Sen Graham will do a damm thing, nor AG Barr, or the DOJ. The only hope is through the courts which I hope the POTUS is working on full steam.


Oh ye of little faith...
Graham: Lindsey Graham donates $500,000 to Trump legal fund amid claims of voter fraud
Barr's DOJ: Attorney General William Barr Authorizes DOJ to Look into Voting Irregularities
Let's see where it leads.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> And then, in the true spirit of an old-hat republican, you give up. You're their perfect opponent. Bless your heart.
> 
> What I will do will remain between me and my God until such a time as I choose to make it known, or He does.
> I thought you were a military man? You should know better than to broadcast a plan. It's bad enough an opponent might learn of it, but for a compatriot to wish to shoot it down themselves... that's low.
> ...


This, in my opinion, is the post of the damned day. 
I'll act when I think it's time. 
My brothers will move at the same time because it'll be the right time in history.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

@Mad Trapper
Another move by Graham: Graham says Judiciary Committee will probe 'all credible allegations of voting irregularities'


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

When can we stop calling this a "glitch"?
System 'Glitch' Also Uncovered In Wisconsin - Reversal of Swapped Votes Removes Lead from Joe Biden


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> And then, in the true spirit of an old-hat republican, you give up. You're their perfect opponent. Bless your heart.
> 
> What I will do will remain between me and my God until such a time as I choose to make it known, or He does.
> I thought you were a military man? You should know better than to broadcast a plan. It's bad enough an opponent might learn of it, but for a compatriot to wish to shoot it down themselves... that's low.
> ...


In other words you have no idea HOW you can affect the outcome.
Got it.
In the Army that's known as "selling wolf tickets."
Or, all talk no action.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In other words you have no idea HOW you can affect the outcome.
> Got it.


Spread the word of the fraud, the MSM sure is not. RINOs are fine with it, ask Twit the Mormon. The MSM is already pushing Biden's agendas.

Barr is opening investigations, and the deep state swamp creature in the DOJ just resigned because of it.

Write/call congressmen, have You? I have.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think for now, I wait, watch, and listen.

Sadly, the time may come soon enough that hard decisions be made.



> He will win who knows when to fight and when not to fight.
> 
> Sun Tzu


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Spread the word of the fraud, the MSM sure is not. RINOs are fine with it, ask Twit the Mormon. The MSM is already pushing Biden's agendas.
> 
> Barr is opening investigations, and the deep state swamp creature in the DOJ just resigned because of it.
> 
> Write/call congressmen, have You? I have.


How long has Barr been "opening investigations" now?
What has come of it? Has anyone been charged for their criminal actions?

Write your congressman? Laughable. If he or she is not doing anything now, do you think they'll start? No they are making plans on how to survive a Biden administration so they can keep the money flowing in.

Call me cynical, I think the term is realist.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I think for now, I wait, watch, and listen.
> 
> Sadly, the time may come soon enough that hard decisions be made.


"The art of war teaches us to rely not on the likelihood of the enemy's not coming, but on our own readiness to receive him....." :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In other words you have no idea HOW you can affect the outcome.
> Got it.
> In the Army that's known as "selling wolf tickets."
> Or, all talk no action.


Don't you worry your sand-covered head about it anymore. Settle into your easy chair, sip on whatever you need to in order to stay warm, and continue to pretend you know everything that's going on.
You don't actually care anyways.
As I said... to the dust bin with you.

We'll do what needs to be done.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

50 years ago I was willing to die for my country.
I even went halfway around the world, into combat, to live up to that bargain.

Today? Less than half the people are worth dying for, the government is even more corrupt, if that is possible.
Nope. I did MY share already. 

Have fun.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Don't you worry your sand-covered head about it anymore. Settle into your easy chair, sip on whatever you need to in order to stay warm, and continue to pretend you know everything that's going on.
> You don't actually care anyways.
> As I said... to the dust bin with you.
> 
> We'll do what needs to be done.


Ok. You are talking to a great man who is in his 70s. Back off. This is our game, and barely mine.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

RPD has certainly earned his right to his opinion and I respect that. Thank you for your service.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

it comes down to "what is Trump's plan"? are they going to court and accomplish getting a few k votes here or there tossed out? 35k votes and trump still loses by 50k? if there is no plan to eliminate the MILLION of illegal votes likely cast and up-end the whole mess of a system, we are truly screwed...

we cannot overthrow the system... it has to collapse on itself.. I prep for after that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Ok. You are talking to a great man who is in his 70s. Back off. This is our game, and barely mine.


Chill out.
I thanked him for his years and made no personal attacks.
But I will not coddle to the notion that the only thing we can do is throw our hands up and roll over.
If he wishes to, that's on him. But he won't pretend to tell me what I can or cannot do, nor imply I lack the ability to do it, without a retort.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Chill out.
> I thanked him for his years and made no personal attacks.
> But I will not coddle to the notion that the only thing we can do is throw our hands up and roll over.
> If he wishes to, that's on him. But he won't pretend to tell me what I can or cannot do, nor imply I lack the ability to do it, without a retort.


Chill out? Wish I could. It's way too hot and humid, here!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Contribute to a legal defense fund? Your donation wouldn't even be noticed among the high roller donations.


Just like votes, dollars add up. I donated, I voted, and I still donate. I'm like the terminator, I ain't stopping.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And how, personally, are you going to do that? How are YOU going to change the outcome?
> 
> Riot in the streets? Won't affect a thing.
> Protest? Won't affect a thing.
> ...


You're probably mostly right but I still feel that we need to do every little bit that we can to fight this.

1) For anyone who has faith in Christ there is the power of prayer. I've seen prayers answered many, many times in my lifetime.
2) I just donated $50.00 to the Trump fund. True ... a drop in the bucket but when a thousand people give $50 it becomes $50,000.
3) I believe in speaking to everyone that comes into my store. If I remain hyped and energetic perhaps it will rub off on others.

True ... not much but slightly better than nothing. I sorta feel like the reason the Marxists have come this far so fast is that good men were willing to roll over or be rolled over without a fight.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Chill out.
> I thanked him for his years and made no personal attacks.
> But I will not coddle to the notion that the only thing we can do is throw our hands up and roll over.
> If he wishes to, that's on him. But he won't pretend to tell me what I can or cannot do, nor imply I lack the ability to do it, without a retort.


I have simply reached the conclusion that I can do nothing personally to change events. Therefore, I'm not going to lose sleep over that which I can not change.
I have done what I could - I voted, and even sent $25 to the RNC in response to one of the dozens of dunning letters they sent me.
I am just a tiny grain of sand on a beach with hundreds of millions of other grains of sand.

If you can change the election, fine. 
If you plan to take up arms, you have my support.
But I will not join you.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MSM is totally burying all the legal challenges going on in many of the states that had the fraudulent voting. 

And the fraud is rampant, widespread and organized. Same things happening in many key states. USPS is in on it, as it seems the swampers in the DOJ and FBI. They are trying to intimidate the USPS whistleblower that came forward to Project Veritas.

Trump has hope by legal challenges that go to the SCOTUS. PA is already headed that way, and I suspect MI, WI, and GA will too.

Meanwhile the MSM is playing like it's a done deal.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> MSM is totally burying all the legal challenges going on in many of the states that had the fraudulent voting.
> 
> And the fraud is rampant, widespread and organized. Same things happening in many key states. USPS is in on it, as it seems the swampers in the DOJ and FBI. They are trying to intimidate the USPS whistleblower that came forward to Project Veritas.
> 
> ...


Part of the plan...

The media knows how to play the propaganda game. They will keep a close eye on every single shred of irregularity, trying to stay a step ahead of Trump.
Publicly, however, they will discredit and ignore EVERYTHING in order to keep the masses lulled into a dull murmur.
The reason is, if they can project that everything is going their way, and then all of a sudden BAD ORANGE MAN takes the election, they can unleash the fury of the slumbering simpletons by claiming he STOLE THE ELECTION!!!!

Riots recommence... the plan to destroy the country continues...

To them, win or lose, Trump *MUST* lose.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The other strange thing is Pfizer announces Covid vaccine days after MSM proclaims Biden King.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> The other strange thing is Pfizer announces Covid vaccine days after MSM proclaims Biden King.


Biden's proposed "health czar" said today that the rest of the world should get the vaccine before most Americans.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Chill out? Wish I could. It's way too hot and humid, here!


Ain't that the truth! I turned the AC on today. Isn't it Nov 10th for heaven's sake?:vs_mad:

Wyoming never looked so good...


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Wyoming is mostly waste land from the drilling, wind mills on bare wind swept land or rich people, depends on which area you go to.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Biden's proposed "health czar" said today that the rest of the world should get the vaccine before most Americans.


I am fine if it never gets here. I won't be taking it.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> The other strange thing is Pfizer announces Covid vaccine days after MSM proclaims Biden King.


Which, in this case, is bad news (IMO) regardless of who's the the White House. After the Swamp is done using the "pandemic" to control the masses through fear and intimidation they'll morph into forcing everyone to get vaccinated whether they want to or not. More control and intimidation. I have a strong suspicion that we will be banned from the public square (events, shopping malls, movie theaters, etc.) if we can't prove that we got the Bill Gates vaccine.

I doubt that the vaccine will have anything to do with Covid. Instead, I believe it will have chemicals that will be used to sterilize human beings for population control and/or be used to "dumb down" the general population thus making it more pliable and compliant with future rules and regulations. I could be way off base but I believe there's a much greater underlying reason for this vaccine than to cure the Chinese Cold.

Anyway ... sorry I got off topic.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> I am fine if it never gets here. I won't be taking it.


^^^^^^^:vs_clap::vs_shake::vs_bulb:^^^^^^^


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

ActionJackson said:


> Which, in this case, is bad news (IMO) regardless of who's the the White House. After the Swamp is done using the "pandemic" to control the masses through fear and intimidation they'll morph into forcing everyone to get vaccinated whether they want to or not. More control and intimidation. I have a strong suspicion that we will be banned from the public square (events, shopping malls, movie theaters, etc.) if we can't prove that we got the Bill Gates vaccine.
> 
> I doubt that the vaccine will have anything to do with Covid. Instead, I believe it will have chemicals that will be used to sterilize human beings for population control and/or be used to "dumb down" the general population thus making it more pliable and compliant with future rules and regulations. I could be way off base but I believe there's a much greater underlying reason for this vaccine than to cure the Chinese Cold.
> 
> Anyway ... sorry I got off topic.


I think you are spot on!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I sincerely hope Trump can pull it off.
Georgia announced today that they are going to do a hand recount.

As for the other states, when the president’s press secretary says that 245 illegal votes have been found in a certain state, if that state has Biden up by 70,000, most likely no court will touch it.

Yes, there was voter fraud. But hundreds of thousands of fraudulent ones?

The chance of the election being overturned are slim to none, frankly.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I sincerely hope Trump can pull it off.
> Georgia announced today that they are going to do a hand recount.
> 
> As for the other states, when the president's press secretary says that 245 illegal votes have been found in a certain state, if that state has Biden up by 70,000, most likely no court will touch it.
> ...


Maybe it'll happen.

https://www.zerohedge.com/political...gan-demands-recount-over-fraud-malfunctioning


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The chance of the election being overturned are slim to none, frankly.


I don't think anyone here wants to overturn the election. We just want the results to be valid. I believe that the fraud will be exposed and Trump will be the rightful winner.


----------

